# [RELEASE] freeShop (Switch version)



## dAVID_ (Jul 10, 2017)

download FAVORITE GAEMS!!! directly on to your nintendo change.



Port by TheCompassionate. cruel joke


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2017)

Dank meme


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Dank meme
> View attachment 92432


are you saying my thread is good?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> are you saying my thread is good?


I saw an attempt and I am praising you for your efforts.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I saw an attempt and I am praising you for your efforts.


:'c


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> :'c


It's a good thread


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It's a good thread


I think you mispelt bad


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 10, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It's a good thread


What would the cruel say?

Variations of cruel:
https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=.....69i57j0l5.4815j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...i67k1j0i46i67k1j46i67k1j0i10i67k1.FLdJStV8VMI
https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=.....69i57j0l5.3184j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> I think you mispelt bad


when i googled Skiddo thicc this was one of the images i got


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 10, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> nintendo change


lol


Lilith Valentine said:


> I saw an attempt and I am praising you for your efforts.









dAVID_ said:


> when i googled Skiddo thicc this was one of the images i got


...why-- WHY WOULD YOU GOOGLE THAT


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I think you mispelt bad


If you consider spamming gay all over the EoF ''cool'' please leave this instant. I think you're better off at ds-scene.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 11, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> If you consider spamming gay all over the EoF ''cool'' please leave this instant. I think you're better off at ds-scene.


I don't


----------



## thomasnet (Jul 11, 2017)

A for effort


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 11, 2017)

lad of wews


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 12, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> View attachment 92431
> 
> download FAVORITE GAEMS!!! directly on to your nintendo change.
> 
> ...


Yay, I pirate games from the 3ds freeshop (don't tell nintendo), so it's great to see a switch port! Where's the download, and does it support joyhax?


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 12, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Yay, I pirate games from the 3ds freeshop (don't tell nintendo), so it's great to see a switch port! Where's the download, and does it support joyhax?


Its currently for SwitchLauncher. NXTools support is experimental.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jul 13, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Its currently for SwitchLauncher. NXTools support is experimental.


Ok, that's good for me!


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Jul 15, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> View attachment 92431
> 
> download FAVORITE GAEMS!!! directly on to your nintendo change.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 15, 2017)

Subarashii


----------

